# Dependent Visa On General Work Permit and Now critical Skill ..



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi LegalMan,

I hope you are doing well.
I would like to ask this question to you.

I am right now staying in Johannesburg with my wife and a kid . 

I just got my critical Skill visa for 12 months on 28th Dec 2015. Previously I had general work permit which was expiring in 2019. My wife and daughter are also leaving with me on Dependent visas.

Does dependent visas get affected considering that I now have critical skill visa for 1 year only?

Please note that Wife and kid dependent visas does not specify any employer name on the visa. It just says that "Reside with spouse on valid visa" and "Reside with father on valid visa" respectively.

I am just worried whether dependent visas will get cancelled due to me getting critical skill visa.

Thank you


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

can anyone please post a reply for the above answer


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

no they will not..They remain valid until the day they are due for renewal.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

Learn said:


> Hi LegalMan,
> 
> I hope you are doing well.
> I would like to ask this question to you.
> ...


Hi Learn, sorry this is not an answer for you but rather a question? Please how long did it take for the dependent visas to be processed? Did you apply within or out of SA? 
Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

joe117 said:


> no they will not..They remain valid until the day they are due for renewal.


WRONG! They can only stay as long as their relative has a valid visa. If they had applied based on this new Critical Skills visa, they would have received one year too.



> Does dependent visas get affected considering that I now have critical skill visa for 1 year only?


Yes, of course! How can they stay as *dependents* in SA if the person they are dependent on is not here??

I'm not sure whether you have a job in the same company as the old work permit or what your exact situation is, but you should upgrade to a longer Critical Skills Work Visa as soon as possible.


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> WRONG! They can only stay as long as their relative has a valid visa. If they had applied based on this new Critical Skills visa, they would have received one year too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hi ,
Yesterday ,I have received new longer duration (valid till 2020) critical skill visa.
So do I need to change my dependent visa as well as They have valid visa till 2019 and my employer name is not mentioned on their visa?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Learn said:


> Hi ,
> Yesterday ,I have received new longer duration (valid till 2020) critical skill visa.
> So do I need to change my dependent visa as well as They have valid visa till 2019 and my employer name is not mentioned on their visa?


No, it is fine.


----------

